# British Columbia Jurisprudence Exam



## ego (Jun 13, 2016)

Has anyone sat this exam? I am having difficulty finding out what I need to study for the exam, getting a lot of "everything" answers which is not very helpful.

I would also like to know if due to it being an online exam is it open book or do you have to take the exam through webcam with someone watching you.

Thanks.


----------

